# Firemouth cichlids....questions :P



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I have many questions regarding firemouth breeding. I have one in a five-gallon while i'm cycling my 29 gallon right now.

1) Is a twenty nine gallon big enough to breed two firemouths?
2) Is there a way to tell male and females apart?
3) How big do they have to be? Mine's about two, 2.5 inches
4) Is it normal for one to like to hide in the corner or in the java moss?
More to come, probably


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

1)Yes
2)Males have more red on neck and longer anal and dorsal fins
3)2-3" is big enough to breed
4)Id think you have two of the same sex and one is keeping the other hidden/in the corner to show dominance.


----------

